# Sexing Bolivian Rams



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone have any first-hand experience with Bolivian ram behavior & sexing? It seems there is no straight answer till they're spawning but I though I'd ask anyway.

Prior to this weekend, everyone kept to themselves, they've been in the tank for 1 week. This past weekend, they started to _"mix it up"_ probably because they're feeling more comfortable in their new surroundings.

One specific ram will enter another's territory tail first and _wiggle_, it seems, to entice the defending ram to chase him/her into his/her territory. When the defending ram leaves his/her territory, another will move in then when the defender returns, has to chase the _stranger_ out.

There has been some "lip locking" but not between the pair I just described.

Any thoughts? I may post this on the cichlid forum as well...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Post in the bolivian ram club in cichlid forum


----------

